# 2017 GRCA National, Salisbury MD



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good for you!!!! Hope you have a wonderful time and will make it to all the field events - I confess I am super envious  The field events (not just the WC) but all of them give you an idea of what the breed is supposed to be capable of. Nothing better for learning about structure in motion. 

It wasn't in the cards for me to go this year but I will be looking for updates, hope you will share some photos and your observations. You could use this thread as a 'journal' of your experience, you will enjoy looking back on it and who you met etc. Be sure to check out the K9Design booth while you're there, the owner, Anney Doucette is a member here and she has really wonderful and unique merchandise/magnets/decals. Her dogs are pretty amazing too  If you can catch Anney when she's not busy, she is a wealth of knowledge about form and function for Goldens, she is working on her 3rd generation of champion/master hunter dual dogs and you can learn a lot from someone like her. 

p.s. - I know you can't hang out with your breeder 24/7 - if you are by yourself, take a look around you and pick someone who looks like they probably know what they're doing and isn't warming up to show - let them know you're new and looking to learn about "field" or "obedience" and ask them for the play by play etc. I've never been disappointed when I try this, people are generally very open to educating others about their favorite sport and their favorite breed. (I'm SO jealous - have a wonderful time! I have only been to one National (Asheville) and it was just great).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have fun all who are going<:

I'm skipping this year but aiming for next year. 

I got only 1-2 days at the National when it was down in OH and it was a very special affair. It's a really small world in the breed...


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I know you'll have fun! I went to my first National when it was in Ohio (My Club hosted but I hadn't joined yet.) My girl was 4 months old and we had the best time! We met lots of her Brothers/sisters/cousins/dad. Anney has some awesome stuff. I have one of her magnets on my van now. I plan to find her while I'm there though.

Edit: That sounded so stalkerish! Lol! I mean so I can chat with her about our dogs.?


----------



## rodin.susan (May 18, 2017)

Thank you Nolefan (is that for the FSU Seminoles?) and Abeille for your advice and encouragement. It would be so great if all breeders had to wear name tags so I could match up the dogs to the people lol.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am not going but certainly wish I could! I don't think there is anything better, as you said, than to be surrounded by goldens! I think you will have a great time. Please post some pics so those of us not going can attend vicariously through you!

Nolefan, we bought some car magnets from Anney at a specialty. I agree-- they are wonderful! I smile every time I see them and I figure the people who are driving behind me are lucky to see them, too!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

rodin.susan said:


> Thank you Nolefan (is that for the FSU Seminoles?) and Abeille for your advice and encouragement. It would be so great if all breeders had to wear name tags so I could match up the dogs to the people lol.


Yes, I graduated from FSU, I love college football  Maybe you can work on selling the nametag idea while you're there  Don't forget to update us - have I mentioned I'm envious........


----------



## rodin.susan (May 18, 2017)

Hey Nolefan - I'm a Gator! Not only do we have our love for Goldens in common, we also have the big Florida schools lol!
I was born and raised in Miami Beach and graduated UF in 1980 (Im probably a lot older than you). Been living in Los Angeles since 1980.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

I will be there 9/27-9/30. I have a 2 year old showing in the open dog class on Wednesday afternoon and he will also be back in the ring Friday for a brood bitch class. He's never been exposed to bumpers/ducks, but I intend to take him to the field for newbies or whatever that is taking place from 9am-12pm on Thursday morning to see how he does. 

I attended the national for a day 2 years ago right about the time I got Toby. I've since picked up a pet that is 8-1/2 months old that is going to be for obedience/field/agility and I'm picking up an OUTSTANDING confirmation puppy on Friday afternoon...all from the same breeder who has been very helpful along the way in getting me with good handlers. He's just 1 major away from finishing and he may go out as a special occasionally next year. I'll have to be selective of who he shows under and I'll need to start putting money aside for my new puppy to hit the ring in 2018 as he'll be the pup dog with a much higher ceiling.

If you're watching the open dog class, keep an eye out for Golden Clover's Kissin' in the Rain. You can see pictures of him in another thread a few slots down.


----------



## GOLDENinspired (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi

Interested in learning more about that breeder, have you adopted from them?


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Laura Hudson Hamre said:


> Hi
> 
> Interested in learning more about that breeder, have you adopted from them?


Yes. See the last couple of PM's. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

